# I Need Help with Keller Dovetail Jig



## Joe A M (May 27, 2009)

Hi Everyone.
I'm new here & hoping someone can help me. I have a older Keller Dovetail Jig model 1500.
I'm a little confused. I basicly figured out how to cut the tails & pins on one end of the boards. However I'm confused on how to reposition the boards to cut the tails & pins other end of the board. Do I turn the boards clockwise ? or flip them end for end? or what???
I'm also not sure if the outside face of the drawer should face the backer board or face out away from the backer board.
lastly do I use the right side of the jig to cut one end of a board & the left side to cut the other end or can I clamp a stop block to the backer board & use this same stop to cut both ends of the boards?
Please help!!
I'm all confused
Thanks Joe


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Joe

Flip stock end for end,use the center of the jig,use a stop block so both parts come out the same you can mark the jig with a pencil line but a stop works best...
The one I have is a Katie but it's almost the same setup as the Keller..

Note lay all the parts out on the work bench put a X on all the face parts and mark them with 1/1,2/2, 3/3,4/4 on the corners b/4 you start..

Here's a snapshot that may help..

=========



Joe A M said:


> Hi Everyone.
> I'm new here & hoping someone can help me. I have a older Keller Dovetail Jig model 1500.
> I'm a little confused. I basicly figured out how to cut the tails & pins on one end of the boards. However I'm confused on how to reposition the boards to cut the tails & pins other end of the board. Do I turn the boards clockwise ? or flip them end for end? or what???
> I'm also not sure if the outside face of the drawer should face the backer board or face out away from the backer board.
> ...


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Welcome to the RouterForums Joe.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Greetings Joe and welcome to the router forum good to have you on board.


----------

